# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  You know you're a dreamer when...

## ~Dreamer~

You know you're a dreamer when the most exciting part of moving to a new house is the prospect of catching false awakenings in your old bedroom...

What's something you've thought/done that only a dreamer would understand?

----------


## KestrelKat

You know you're a dreamer when you wake up relieved, sad, or otherwise emotional about the fact that you just woke up.

(does that make sense? lol)

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Totally makes sense!

You know you're a dreamer when your first reaction to computer errors is a reality check.

----------


## FryingMan

You know you're a dreamer when...

... you're running around telling everybody it's bedtime already and it's just 10pm (that's early for us)

... you get upset when someone asks you to do something time-consuming close to bed-time

... you refuse to get out of bed until you recall at least one dream ("just one more sleep cycle!")

... you're happy that you wake up in the middle of the night ("awesome!  time for a proper WBTB!")

... you tell everyone "shush I'm meditating" as you're getting ready for bed

... in the middle of a heated argument you pinch your nose and check your hands a bunch of times

... you're checking out cuties in order to remember them "later"  :drool: 

... when you wake up making out with your pillow  :Big laugh: 

... when you wake up, pump your first in the air and shout, "WINGS!"

----------


## spellbee2

You know you're a dreamer when you build your day's schedule around your afternoon nap.

----------


## PinkSugarNebula

All of these are so relevent.

----------


## JadeGreen

-When you decline a sleepover at your friends house because you would rather lucid dream.

----------


## LaBenezra

You know you're a dreamer when you talk about it to different people ten times a day and eyes start to roll and you forever feel like they are missing their whole life just because you can't get people to acknowledge lucid dreaming.

----------


## PinkSugarNebula

You know you're an LDer when people think you make shit up.

----------


## Rothgar

You know you are a dreamer when you no longer look at bedtime as the end of the day, but the start...

...when you are truly disappointed the RC shows you are awake...

...when you feel you lead a double life and know you are secretly a wizard...

...when you want to swap the amount of time you spend Lucid with the amount of time you spend awake, or at least have some parity.

----------


## Rodrodrod

You know you are a dreamer when you look back at memories and they are all of past dreams

...when you plan what you are going to do at night during the day

...when you start seeing waking life as if it's a dream

...when you look at people you know differently after encountering them in one of your dreams

----------


## Rothgar

Expanding on Rodrodrod...when you look back at your FAVORITE memories and they are all of past dreams!

----------


## SinisterDezz

You know you're a dreamer when all of your friends ask why you plug your nose and look at the clock 642 times a day.

----------


## acatalephobic

...your sense of curiosity and wonder is a major part of your personality.

...naps are a semiregular-fulltime occupation for you. You may have even considered moving to Spain, where society respects the siesta the way every culture should.

...you rarely forget to journal your dream details, but may forget other simpler things like what day of the week it is, or what you had for dinner the night before.

....you see photos of places you've never seen and for a second you feel it is vaguely familiar, was it from a dream you once had?

...people hear you talk about it enough, they assume you can accurately interpret their dreams for them without asking a bunch of (usually quite personal) questions.   This can  get really awkward if you don't know the person at all.

----------


## Nightfeather

... when you think your five fingers aren't enough.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

You know you're a dreamer when your first investment in the new house is warm-coloured light bulbs to minimise melatonin suppression during WBTBs.

To get even more specific...

You know you're a dreamer when you spontaneously purchase something with an owl picture on it - not because you particularly like owls, but because it will remind you of dreaming whenever you see it. :jackowl: Reality check!

----------


## Box77

...when you start falling asleep in the bus back home and you feel so badly bad for not being in your bed right now!!

...when you're right on your bed and remember you forgot to do something before going to sleep and say "I'll do it tomorrow early in the morning ok?".

...when you wake up in the middle of the night and feel so happy to realize that you still have a couple of hours before the alarm clock goes off.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

...when the last thing you ever want to do is have "fun"(party, video games, etc.) all night. Instead, you want as much sleep as possible, as lucid dreaming is way better.

...when you try to WILD right when you go to bed initially(even though you already know it's really hard) because you forgot how to sleep normally.

...when you're facepalming because it's 12am and you're not in bed.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

You know you're a dreamer when your nightly meal is planned around the B6/tryptophan content of the food.  ::banana::

----------


## FryingMan

> You know you're a dreamer when your nightly meal is planned around the B6/tryptophan content of the food.



Turkey avocado almond banana lecithin cheese cherry mussel smoothies, anyone!?

----------


## KestrelKat

You know you're a dreamer when the day doesn't feel complete until you've updated your DV Dream Journal.


EDIT:
You know you're a dreamer when you repeatedly jump throughout the day to check that Gravity still applies.

----------


## Graywolf

You know you're a dreamer when you see someone flying in a superhero movie and think, "that takes so much effort", before realizing that you can't _actually_ fly.

Very specific, but this has happened to me, heheh.

----------


## swiggityswag

You know you're a dreamer when you actually read the nutritional facts of drinks to see if they have vitamin b6/b12 in it, and if they do, you chug the whole thing down immediately.

You know you're a dreamer when you ask your parents to get you cough drops at the grocery even though you aren't sick so you can try out the effects of Menthol as a dream enhancer.

...or maybe this is just me..

----------


## Neo Neo

You know you're a dreamer when you spend significant amounts of time during the day contemplating about what happened while you were dreaming, and about being excited to go back sleep to encounter more of it lol.

----------


## DreamCrusader

... when you look at your imagination as a second reality. 

...  when you wake up from a dream it feels like hours even days have passed when it's only been minutes.

----------


## Mellanhavande

> You know you're a dreamer when you talk about it to different people ten times a day and eyes start to roll and you forever feel like they are missing their whole life just because you can't get people to acknowledge lucid dreaming.



Oh this is so true.  ::D: 

You know you're a dreamer when you plan your next lucid dream goals instead of planning going out with your friends.

----------


## Box77

...when closing your eyes for a couple of seconds right after stopping your alarm clock means being late for an hour.
...when you don't count your sleep time in hours of sleep but in sleep cycles.

----------


## LouaiB

You know you're a dreamer when

... You feel that you have all your desires waiting for you to make them real.

... You know that true happiness lies with you in bed.

... You soar through the deepest wonders of devine rush like an eagle above the dark night sky.

... You know you won 10 lotteries the day you decided to Google dreams.

----------


## lucidmats

You know you´re a dreamer...when the first question you ask when choosing your curtains is how much light they block out  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> ... You know you won 10 lotteries the day you decided to Google dreams.



Oh, hell yeah!

----------


## Bharmo

You know you are a dreamer when you say things like...




> It's always fun to raid other worlds

----------


## acatalephobic

You know you're a dreamer when...

...you have a bedtime routine as detailed as most folks' wake-up routine.

...you are willing to drive to multiple stores in order to find a tea with the right sleep/dream-inducing ingredients.

...you can sleep anywhere. Sitting, standing, hungry or otherwise uncomfortable, these things make little difference.  If you have ever slept through a storm that put your area into a blackout for 4 days or more...try to be more careful of course, but you're mosdef a dreamer.

...those closest to you start saying their dream recall always increases everytime you speak with them.    And even though you know it's because you probably mentioned dreams at some point, you're slightly tempted to instead think of it as a kind of dream magic.

----------


## Sensei

> You know you're a dreamer when
> ... You know you won 10 lotteries the day you decided to Google dreams.



Definitely agree with this! 

You know you are a dreamer when

... You look up at the moon as a place you vacation to. 

... You ask people if they have had any good dreams lately hoping they will ask it back. 

... You ask people if they have had any good dreams lately hoping that they remember one that you met them in. 

... You start figuring out what you would do if you became lucid right now. 

... You think of books, movies, TV shows, and music as just "dream inspiration"

----------


## SinisterDezz

> You know you're a dreamer when your nightly meal is planned around the B6/tryptophan content of the food.



You are DEDICATED.

----------


## fogelbise

> You know you are a dreamer when
> 
> ... You look up at the moon as a place you vacation to.
> 
> ... You start figuring out what you would do if you became lucid right now.



The first one in the quote above showed up in my profile view and is what brought me to this thread! The moon is so much more amazing now, looking up and just knowing that I could go there again this very night!

You know you are a dreamer when

...you see more beauty in waking life as you begin to see everything anew; the previously mundane becomes fascinating.

...you wake up with a huge smile on your face!!! <<(The wife really wonders about this one when she notices.)

----------


## Kaenthem

You know you're a dreamer when you hesitate between going out with your friends at night or staying home and sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

You know you are a dreamer when you can't wait to meet your favorite fiction character/live that new movie.

----------


## Dream_King

...when your first thought when seeing something cool in a movie or video game is "that would be so cool to do in a lucid dream!"

...when you see superman fly and you think "please, anyone can do that"

...when you start to use acronyms from dreamviews in casual conversation

----------


## FryingMan

You know you're a dreamer when ...

... your first thought upon waking is "don't move!  There may be some more recall on the way..."

... your second thought is jumping on to DV to share the joy of the night's dreams

----------


## NinjaLukeI

You know your a dreamer when you kick your brother out of the room you both stay in so you can WILD.

----------


## Creation

You know you´re a dreamer when you are more excited about getting empty notebooks for dream journaling than about getting actual books.

----------


## Box77

...when you see somebody talking in front of you and you don't get a word because you're trying to remember how did you became lucid last night.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

...when you get interrupted mid-thought about something random, because the idea/topic bought back a glimpse of a dream you had that night  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

... when you wake up naked in front of a lake and your first thought is "I was trying to WILD, guess I'll try again!" and your second thought "This is a little unusual"

----------


## Aziq

Well, I guess I truly am a dreamer because dear god do I relate to a lot of these  ::D:

----------


## Phantox

You know youre a dreamer when

.... you develop a waking-world affinity/love for your dream sign

.... you think of your favorite dream of the night throughout the day

----------


## lucidmats

I am reading part three of "The Maze Runner" - Trilogy right now. 
The protagonist Thomas got his memory wiped out. While dreaming he is recovering some of it and even knows he's dreaming!

You know you're a dreamer, when you get mad at a book character for not making any good out of his natural lucids!  ::D:

----------


## StephL

> You know you're a dreamer when you spontaneously purchase something with an owl picture on it - not because you particularly like owls, but because it will remind you of dreaming whenever you see it. :jackowl: Reality check!



Interesting - how did you come to associate owls with dreaming - do you dream of owls?





> ...when you start to use acronyms from dreamviews in casual conversation



Yeah - hehehee!


*This is such a wonderful thread ~Dreamer~*
It reminds me of one of the most hilarious ones ever on my darts-forum - "You know, you are a dartaholic when..".
Hm - so many things have been said already which I could totally subscribe to!
My take on it:
You know you are a dreamer _and_ a dartaholic, when you have high hopes concerning the effectiveness of training for it lucidly (only did it once - one of my main goals, though) and open a thread on LDing on a forum full of guys, who are usually rather interested in drinking and being rowdy, and manage to generate four pages!When you save down pictures of star-birthing nebulae like they would be a tourist attraction. And when you know, you can finally meat an alien, even if they won't show up in time for a real physical encounter! When you draw one from a book in order to meet it!When you go to a birthday party and it leads to you jumping to your feet and holding a sort of exuberant "lecture" to a rapt audience sitting around the camp-fire, just because two persons had shown an interest (last Saturday) - and yeah - catch yourself using acronyms in the process. And telling somebody with a glass-bong half a meter high, that he should give up on that, if he wanted an LD again - and he actually listens... ::D: *The most significant thing for me is to question reality*, to be seriously prepared to give up on the notion, that what you experience at the very moment is actually real. I view this not only as something technical, something to do in order to get lucid in the night - it is rather a philosophical outlook, something, which makes you aware, that even "real life" is not you being in some sort of direct experiential contact with physical reality, but that all that you'll ever have is this multidimensional map that your brain brings forth out of what your senses have on offer. To know, you can and you will be a bit deceived by yourself in that respect. We know that this map is malleable, not fully determined by the light that falls into your eyes, or the sound that reaches your ears - it is an interplay of "you" and these what comes out in terms of perception. And it might even only be you and a dream - this brings with it a sort of humbleness, a certain healthy doubt about "being sure".You know you are a dreamer, when you start to think this deep, maybe you didn't usually care about philosophy, neuroscience, meditation, 
(para-)psychology and all sorts of related things - I did since childhood, but as I feel it, dreamers come to these topics more or less automatically, if they don't have a hobby interest already. When you feel the need to sort out your beliefs about what reality is, what you yourself might be, if there is a god...
I don't see many dreamers with superficial thinking and indifference to these affairs - even the youngsters.

----------


## FryingMan

> *The most significant thing for me is to question reality*, to be seriously prepared to give up on the notion, that what you experience at the very moment is actually real.



Yes after 1.5K dreams or so recalled this year, I really arrived at this point.  I honestly approach just about every waking moment now with the notion that I could in fact be dreaming.

One small point, is that I've stopped entirely using the word "reality" to refer to the waking state.   It's all real, dreams and waking, 100%.

----------


## Maxis

> Yes after 1.5K dreams or so recalled this year



_Hoooooly._ That's 7-8 dreams a day, how do you pull that off?





> You know you are a dreamer, when you start to think this deep, maybe you didn't usually care about philosophy, neuroscience, meditation, 
> (para-)psychology and all sorts of related things - I did since childhood, but as I feel it, dreamers come to these topics more or less automatically, if they don't have a hobby interest already. When you feel the need to sort out your beliefs about what reality is, what you yourself might be, if there is a god...
> I don't see many dreamers with superficial thinking and indifference to these affairs - even the youngsters.



I can relate to this a lot, actually. Before starting to get involved in lucid dreaming, I never really gave a damn about philosophy or meditation or binaural beats or anything like that. I think the only exception is psychology, because I was heavily interested in mental health related topics. Other than that, having anxiety issues I even completely brushed aside meditation when it was suggested to me both by my therapist and my mother. But it wasn't until when I heavily got into lucid dreaming I started caring a lot more about the rest you listed. I did research on binaural beats, I started getting interested by philosophy, I began getting really fascinated by how the brain works--and yes, I did start trying meditation as well (but I've been lazy with it lately, admittedly).

What's most interesting in my opinion is the fact that, even with how I've been taking a break from lucid dreaming for the past few months (due to IWL stress), these interests still stuck with me, and I've been learning all about philosophy and pondering on what it means to be in reality on my free time.

OT:
You know you're a dreamer when...

...you perk up when someone says "mild" or "wild" in casual conversation.

...you spend over half of your day doing something lucid dreaming related: watching videos, on DreamViews, on other lucid dreaming sites, researching something lucid dreaming-related, etc.

...you constantly dream about lucid dreaming, yet you don't go lucid.

...you've either attempted or succeeded in creating a completely new reality check.

...when falling asleep, you attempt to calculate in your head when you would most likely naturally wake up, presumably to WILD or DEILD.

...sleep time is the most exciting time of the day to you.

...people ask you why you're constantly holding your nose/checking your hands.

...even when taking a break from lucid dreaming, you continue to habitually perform reality checks.

...you spend the whole day in mental preparation to lucid dream that night.

----------


## FryingMan

> _Hoooooly._ That's 7-8 dreams a day, how do you pull that off?



I meant "this last year of lucid dreaming practice", so that's an average a bit lower than that covering 330-ish days.   But I do recall about 7-8  on average, my true count is probably closer to 1.8K or even 2K.    I'm a bit down from where I used to be, waking 4 times per night with 4 dreams each waking is not hard to get to 16 per night.   But I haven't been able to maintain that frequency of  waking, however, I prefer recently to be asleep at night  :smiley: .   But regardless, I always work on recall.   Basically I put most of my night time practice into recall.  I always reach for recall on every waking, and think over and over the dreams until I recall as much/many of them as I can.   Usual stuff: don't move, relax, quietly think about the dreams.   I'll spend 10-15 minutes easily on each waking working to recall the previous cycle's dreams.   And I *never* take a vacation from recall, ever.  I'm always trying for recall.    I may not journal ever single night (but I do most nights), but I always try for the recall.

Some of my dreams tend to be short and unrelated to each other, just a minute or two,  I usually count those as "dreams" rather than just "scenes."   So it's possible to have many "dreams" within one REM cycle.

edit: And big non-lucid recall is awesome and all, but I'd love to be converting more and more of those to lucids....still working on that.

----------


## Maxis

> I meant "this last year of lucid dreaming practice", so that's an average a bit lower than that covering 330-ish days.   But I do recall about 7-8  on average, my true count is probably closer to 1.8K or even 2K.    I'm a bit down from where I used to be, waking 4 times per night with 4 dreams each waking is not hard to get to 16 per night.   But I haven't been able to maintain that frequency of  waking, however, I prefer recently to be asleep at night .   But regardless, I always work on recall.   Basically I put most of my night time practice into recall.  I always reach for recall on every waking, and think over and over the dreams until I recall as much/many of them as I can.   Usual stuff: don't move, relax, quietly think about the dreams.   I'll spend 10-15 minutes easily on each waking working to recall the previous cycle's dreams.
> 
> Some of my dreams tend to be short and unrelated to each other, just a minute or two,  I usually count those as "dreams" rather than just "scenes."   So it's possible to have many "dreams" within one REM cycle.
> 
> edit: And big non-lucid recall is awesome and all, but I'd love to be converting more and more of those to lucids....still working on that.



Ooh, that makes much more sense LOL. Thanks for the recall tips, dream recall has always been my worst skill (if lucid dreaming had a 'set of skills') so I'm aiming to improve it. I'll admit I've always been the lazy type when it comes to dream journaling, and recall hasn't been of my topmost priorities either when I wake up, but these are bad habits I'm aiming to get rid of as I get back into lucid dreaming.

Out of curiosity, do you wake up frequently naturally, or from an alarm? I aim to wake up in the middle of the night as well for WILD/DEILD but I do it naturally due to my parents being a couple rooms over. It always seems to end up late into my sleep cycle (early morning), so I'm wondering if it would be possible to keep up this natural awakening but be able to do it multiple times a night.

----------


## FryingMan

> Ooh, that makes much more sense LOL. Thanks for the recall tips, dream recall has always been my worst skill (if lucid dreaming had a 'set of skills') so I'm aiming to improve it. I'll admit I've always been the lazy type when it comes to dream journaling, and recall hasn't been of my topmost priorities either when I wake up, but these are bad habits I'm aiming to get rid of as I get back into lucid dreaming.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you wake up frequently naturally, or from an alarm? I aim to wake up in the middle of the night as well for WILD/DEILD but I do it naturally due to my parents being a couple rooms over. It always seems to end up late into my sleep cycle (early morning), so I'm wondering if it would be possible to keep up this natural awakening but be able to do it multiple times a night.



I wake naturally or from remee, it's a nice gentle alarm.   I don't always wake multiple times per night, especially the last 6 months.   In the beginning it was easy and fascinating and new and I would wake up generally at least 4 times per night just by setting intention to do so.   After about 3 months of that I sort of collapsed being tired a lot and stopped the frequent wakings.    I find it a bit harder now to wake up during the night, even when I'm caught up on sleep.    Part of my avoiding night wakings came from frequent middle of the night insomnia doing MILD/WILD/SSILD, and I had to teach myself how to fall back asleep a few times.   

The good news is that I have succeeded and generally can always fall back asleep given sufficient time and discipline (it's hard work falling asleep when you're alert!   It takes discipline, it's basically meditation).

Since I stopped trying to wake up during the night so much, but I didn't want to sacrifice recall, I started trying to develop keeping a running/growing list of dreams accumulated mentally on each waking when I'm too lazy to record.  Every time I wake up I'd run over the list again to refresh them and add the new ones to it.   Sometimes this works, and sometimes it doesn't.   Recording (voice recorder is best) on every waking is the path to the most recall and the most detailed.   But it takes it's toll on sleep time, and I find that both recalling *and* recording leaves me wide awake, and it can take 40 minutes or more to fall asleep again.

But all that work has paid off -- sometimes (like 2 nights ago) I have epic long continuous multi-scene recall.   And even without the super long ones I have a bunch of shorter scenes, every single night.

More and more I'll remember/experience dreams as waking memories, "you mean *that* was a dream!?".  That's cool.   And hopefully a sign of increasingly frequent LDs.

edit: I should quality "wake naturally" with "by setting intention to do so."    I stopped setting intention to wake up after every dream for a few months and it's taking quite a while to get back into it.

----------


## Box77

::chuckle::  ...when in the middle of a fight, your partner throws his/her last attempt to call your attention saying something like "you and your lucid dreaming stuff"!!!

( ::meditate::  blessed are those whose partner share the same interest in lucid dreaming)

----------


## Smashem

when you spend your weekends on this website even thoughyou know it won't help your ld frequency you want to acheive in any way, shape, or form

----------


## lucidmats

Awesome FryingMan!! Really impressive man!  :smiley:  
Getting a good recall is one of my long term goals also. Did you use mantras for setting the attention?
Unfortunately experienced LD with really crappy recall the next morning so I definitely want to prevent that from happening again..

----------


## FryingMan

> Awesome FryingMan!! Really impressive man!  
> Getting a good recall is one of my long term goals also. Did you use mantras for setting the attention?
> Unfortunately experienced LD with really crappy recall the next morning so I definitely want to prevent that from happening again..



Yes I always set intention at night, right out of LaBerge:

ever night at bedtime:

"I have interesting and meaningful dreams" (modified somewhat, sometimes, tailored to, uh, particular dream goals  ::hump:: )   (sometimes I skip this one)

"I remember my dreams" (and sometimes adding "...completely, from beginning to end" / "...vividly")  (I always do this, and for several minutes at least)

"I wake up after every dream, remain still, recall, and record" (I've let this one slide recently but I'm working it back in, especially now for the competition)

"When I'm dreaming, I realize I'm dreaming" (lucidity mantra), or just "dream....dream...dream" while visualizing last night's dream scenes (mini-MILD)


The best way to remember a dream is to recall and record it immediately upon waking from it.    Mental recall only doesn't usually wake me up too much, but recording (even just voice recording) usually wakes me up, sometimes completely, but it's a price to pay for maintaining all the little details.

----------


## lucidmats

Nice, I like the meaningful dreams part  ::D: 
Thank you I will try that tonight! I used some mantras before yours seem very well thought through! 
I just downloaded a nice voice recording app which instantly uploads my recordings in my dropbox, works like a charm.
I hope I get the waking up a couple times a night part right, that would be really helpful. Not only with recall, but with SSILD also which works really well for me  :smiley: 
Good luck tonight!

----------


## acatalephobic

You occasionally avoid mirrors because of unpleasant past dream experiences

Every time you run into someone you have kissed in a dream you have trouble looking them in the eye without thinking about it.     ...Even if you know they don't actually have a snakelike tongue, the thought is still there.

Sometimes you wish (even for a moment) that your waking life could be as exciting and unpredictable as a non-lucid dream...where it could rain orange soda or lavender ice cream exists and somehow that's okay.

----------


## StephL

Just read this last post on this page - and I have to say I'm all for lavender ice-cream - I can almost taste it in my imagination, and it's great!!
While we're at it - lilac ice cream would be an idea as well, maybe!

You know, you are a dreamer, when you can look back on taking a hearty bite from a table, and it tasted like salted nuts! Or on munching away on a sandal having a hue of strawberry. And when you're not trying to keep that secret, but use the next opportunity to proudly tell the dreaming internet about it!Also when you listen to an instructive podcast on your hobby, and come to find out that there exists a stabilisation-tech which consists of making out with the ground! Courtesy Xanous, of course!  ::D: And when you have lots of memories about beautiful, sexy people wanting to make out with you and you keep reacting with stuff like - nope thanks - what I _really_ want to do is pushing my hand through a solid object and later rip my heart out of my chest-cavity in mid-flight in order to throw it at a DC for Valentines day (yepp - that happened courtesy Ophelia)!

----------


## Rodrodrod

you know you are a dreamer when you constantly keep trying to affect waking life with your expectations

----------


## Battler

When you live in israel and you're happy your city is getting bombed in the middle of the night because you can do WBTB.

----------


## Battler

> edited out by staff



Dude, wtf? 
I didnt come here to discuses politics or represent israel or whatever, just told something that happened to me 2 days ago when the bombing woke me up and i was kind of happy inside because 
when it was over i did WBTB. if you have anything to say about it pm me, *this thread is definitely not the place.*

----------


## martakartus

God hahahah I relate so much to all of them. I feel specially weird when I tell people I like to go to bed early so I can have a good night's sleep and they are like "meh, you are like a child. I always go to bed super late and sleep for 6 hours or less, it's a waste of time". Boy, you have no idea what you're missing on... 

You know you are a dreamer when you feel the urge to talk about dreams but bite your tongue because most people don't care (at least, not that I know).

You know you are a dreamer when you go out partying and you refuse to drink much because a hangover means little to no dream recall.

----------


## LucidMoon

A few off the top of my head.

You know you're a lucid dreamer when:

You buy things just because they have the word "dream" on them or remind you of lucid dreaming.

Your book collection looks like it should belong to a psychologist.

All your clocks and watches are digital for reality checks.

You look up at the sky often and daydream about where you'd fly if it was a LD.

You've learnt a whole load of ways to reality check as stealthily as you can.

You're a bit bored of explaining what a lucid dream is.

----------


## 4thDimension

You know you are a dreamer when you wake up in the morning and are as quiet as possible so no one wakes up. Then you experience your well-deserved WILD!

...when senseless noise from your brothers in the early morning is a tragedy.

...when you think of a place to visit other than the beach in a LD because you have already teleported to it countless times!

...when you are close to tears one morning because you don't remember any dreams from that night. 

...when you talk with friends about something impossible that you all wished you could do. Then you think to yourself, I can, in fact, do that!

----------


## RandomHaxor

> You've learnt a whole load of ways to reality check as stealthily as you can.
> 
> You're a bit bored of explaining what a lucid dream is.



Exactly. I was telling someone about lucid dreaming about a month ago and they were like, "huh. whatever." 
and I was like, "How does none of this sound cool to you!"

Some people though.

----------


## Sensei

Lucidmoon, I feel ya on a lot of these, but not the digital clocks. Analogs are hectic in my dreams! 

When you watch guardians of the galaxy and are taking notes on who you should fight first.

----------


## AbsolutelyChees

When you feel sad for being up at one in the morning when you could've been attempting to get a lucid dream after ages of not.

----------


## martakartus

> ...when the last thing you ever want to do is have "fun"(party, video games, etc.) all night. Instead, you want as much sleep as possible, as lucid dreaming is way better.
> 
> ...when you try to WILD right when you go to bed initially(even though you already know it's really hard) because you forgot how to sleep normally.
> 
> ...when you're facepalming because it's 12am and you're not in bed.



The first and last ones, every single time, thank God I'm not alone.

----------


## Pippy16

I can relate to so many of these lol. 

...When you appreciate your cat waking you up in the middle of the night. 

... When the worst part about going back to school is that it might mess up your LDing routine! (No more long WBTBs  :Sad:  )

----------


## Box77

You know you're a dreamer when you, for some unknown reason, keep trying countless times to type with your mind ".75." in an invisible keyboard but the god damn floating screen in front of your eyes keeps showing ".175." in stead.

----------


## FryingMan

You know you're a dreamer when you see this picture….



And you're first and only thought is "OMG I'm *SO* dreaming"

----------


## Mannelig

You know you are a dreamer when you go to sleep just for dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## doruxray

When you do a reality check in public and people think you're crazy

----------


## FryingMan

> When you do a reality check in public and people think you're crazy



... and you don't give a hoot because they're all just DCs anyways....

----------


## Emnition

When people keep asking you why 'awake' is written on your hand

----------


## Sensei

When fictional worlds no longer seem like "awesome places I wish I could go", but "awesome places I have been".

----------


## KestrelKat

When you look at your hands and you brother sees, asks you what you did in your last lucid dream.
And you try to explain it and he's a bit confused because he just doesn't really _get_ it.

----------


## JadeGreen

When you go to bed at 9:00pm religiously. What are you, a second grader?!

----------


## FryingMan

> When you go to bed at 9:00pm religiously. What are you, a second grader?!



Oh man, if I could, I *so* would...

----------


## KestrelKat

Or a 2nd (1st) grade teacher.

----------


## Box77

When the only reason why you are in a bad mood is because of you're not able to remember any of the dream from last night... At least my kids get it  :Cheeky:

----------


## ageofthunder

> ... you refuse to get out of bed until you recall at least one dream ("just one more sleep cycle!")



THIS! A thousand times THIS!

----------


## Laurelindo

You know you are a dreamer when opening a door feels like an exciting adventure.

Who knows, maybe you are dreaming and you will find a fantastic dream landscape on the other side?

----------


## Rodrodrod

You know you are a dreamer when you wonder if the world is being created and populated as necessary when you move through it.

----------


## EbbTide000

Wow 

I feel like that a lot (!!!)

Who said 





> "You know you are a dreamer when you wonder if the world is being created and populated as necessary when you move through it".



Or is it a  Rodrodrodism

----------


## ThePerson

I loved reading this! You know you're a dreamer when:
When you try to remember your childhood, dreams come to mind first. Also you sometimes wonder if that thing that happened when you were little was real or a dream until you remember that giant ceterpillar that appeared later in that scene.

----------


## Laurelindo

When you turn from a night-owl into an early bird in only a couple nights just because you have this feeling that going to bed early will increase your chances to become lucid.

In fact, I am forcing myself to become a morning person right now;
just two days ago I insisted on getting up at 7 AM (which resulted in 5 hours of sleep) and this morning I went up at 4:30 AM, which is usually when I go to sleep during the weekends, lol.
And sure enough, I did end up getting excellent dream recall all of sudden, because for some reason I always notice many awakenings throughout the night when I go to bed early.

----------


## Rodrodrod

> Wow 
> 
> I feel like that a lot (!!!)
> 
> Who said 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it a  Rodrodrodism




It was a "Rodrodrodism" ^^

----------


## Box77

> .../sometimes wonder if that thing that happened when you were little was real or a dream until you remember that giant ceterpillar that appeared later in that scene.



Now I know it wasn't possible for a cloud to be perfectly shaped in the form of a bed with a cross on its headboard unless it was a dream...

----------


## BlairBros

You know you are a dreamer if whenever anything good happens you immediately doubt if it is real... wow that sounded way sadder than I intended it to lol.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

You know you're a dreamer when you realize the most exciting things that have ever happened to you were while you were sleeping.

----------


## lunagoddess

You know you're a dreamer when the motivation behind taking daily vitamins is dream effects, not health effects
....when you buy an ill fitting crop top just because it says "dreamer"
....when you join an online forum about lucid dreaming because nobody else in your life understands

----------


## FryingMan

> You know you're a dreamer when the motivation behind taking daily vitamins is dream effects, not health effects



Thanks for the reminder: let's see, I have my ginko biloba complex here, the ultra-multi-vitamin there, and oh yeah, the spoonful of lecithin.     Gotta finish that blueberry/sour cherry shake I made yesterday, too  :smiley: .    Almonds/walnuts anyone?

----------


## Laurelindo

You know you are a dreamer when the reason why you go to sleep is to record as many dreams as possible;
sleeping is just that thing you have to do in order to get dreams to write down.

----------


## ParanoidLlama

You know you're a dreamer when someone interrupts you during a reality check and you say something like, "shut up, you're just a DC anyway!"

----------


## Zaephr

You know you're a dreamer when y- wait why is my dog on the ceiling?

----------


## ParanoidLlama

> You know you're a dreamer when y- wait why is my dog on the ceiling?



Wait, that means you're dreaming. And if I'm in your dream... then that means I'm just part of your imagination!
Listen, I really need you to pay more attention to me. And stay asleep! Please, otherwise I won't exi-

...

On a side-note: Pretty nice post.

----------


## Noell

You know you are a dreamer when you have ink stains on your pillow cases and sheets from trying to write in your DJ while half a sleep.

----------


## acatalephobic

You know you're a dreamer when for a change you decide to leap out of bed the instant you wake up...but because you're so used to laying still until fully awake, you just barely make to the hallway without incident before smacking straight into the corner of the wall with you're whole right side. The pain is what finally awakens you.

Thinking to yourself, "if this were a dream my coordination would have been on POINT dammit!"
>_<


*Spoiler* for _true story_:

----------


## Pro9

> You know you're a dreamer when you wake up relieved, sad, or otherwise emotional about the fact that you just woke up.
> 
> (does that make sense? lol)



I can heavily relate to this. Whenever I wake up and know that I didn't LD, I feel like I wasted a whole night.

----------


## Box77

You know you're a dreamer when all of the sudden the amazing epic orchestrated song you're hearing becomes in the tick tock sound of the clock in the kitchen once you realized it's the first time you've heard such piece of music.

----------


## ParanoidLlama

You know you're a hardcore dreamer when you do a reality check and not even know it. You take a moment to realize, "oh, I just did a reality check!"

----------


## FryingMan

You know you're a dreamer when you find a transparent-walled elevator and you keep riding up and down to "practice your takeoffs and landings."  :smiley:

----------


## WhereIsMyCar

When you ask your date if you are dreaming, and she helps you perform reality checks. Sigh... ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Daniele

...the last time you were this excited about going to sleep was Christmas Eve when you were five.

----------


## Simax

You know you're a dreamer when...
...you constantly start laughing randomly at silly stuff from your dreams
...you begin to look forward to go to sleep at night
...you walk past a great-looking person so much your type that the instant you've passed them, you do a reality-check (somehow I feel there's a good pickupline there)
...you develop recipes based on food you've seen/had in dreams (and make coffee with sugar and a piece of chocolate, even though you prefer to drink it black, just to try something you got by mistake in a dream)
...you start using words, phrases and expressions from dreams in real life
...you try to recreate poems, stories etc. you've read in dreams, and overall use dreams for inspiration

----------


## FryingMan

You know you're a dreamer when things such as these grab your attention…

lucid.jpg

recall1.jpg

recall2.jpg

----------


## FOATL

> You know you're a dreamer when the motivation behind taking daily vitamins is dream effects, not health effects
> ....when you buy an ill fitting crop top just because it says "dreamer"
> ....when you join an online forum about lucid dreaming because nobody else in your life understands



this....

----------


## FOATL

you know you're a dreamer when....
u calculate the night before, whose gonna be the one to wake you up in the morning first; the wife, or the kids, then you calculate what time it will happen so you can use it as a WBTB...so u get all your non-rem sleep outta the way first, so all your REM comes for the WBTB after the kids go to school or the wife goes to work.......

----------


## Zaephr

You know you're a dreamer whe-AH! MY HANDS ARE ON FIRE!

----------


## Eww555

*You know you're a dreamer when...*

...no one understands why you have so many alarms set for the night on your cellphone
...someone asks you why you're looking at your hand
...you start doing everything quickly so you can get to bed on a square hour

----------


## ~Dreamer~

You know you're a dreamer when the view from an aeroplane brings back memories from lucid flying dreams.
You know you're a dreamer when you take mental notes of what it looks like from the air for your future LDs.  ::flyaway:: 





> Interesting - how did you come to associate owls with dreaming - do you dream of owls?



I'm revisiting this thread for the first time in ages, so here's my very late response:
I think I have a childlike view of owls being the wise creatures of the night, remaining alert while the other animals sleep.
I also have DV associations with owls because of various members' usernames and profile pictures. (I also think of DV/dreams every time I see my dolphin bathmat for the same reason.)

Awesome replies to this thread, I'm glad it's still going!  ::D:

----------


## Creation

You know you're a dreamer when the main reason you know the current date is because you remember the date you signed yesterdays dream journal entry with.

----------


## fogelbise

You know you're a dreamer when you look out at a beautiful vista and are smiling ear to ear thinking of all the fun you could have flying through it in a dream.





> You know you're a dreamer when the view from an aeroplane brings back memories from lucid flying dreams.



I was thinking the same thing Dreamer just recently when I was on a plane on a clear night with city lights below! 

My example at the top of this post was also inspired, on multiple occasions, by beautiful scenery during my recent trip. It is truly amazing how much more joy I got looking at amazing natural scenery than I would have before I really got going in lucid dreaming. I felt like a kid again enjoying things so much more than most everyone around me. Lucid dreaming really can open up your eyes!!!

----------

